

Are Your Computer Employees Exempt from Overtime? - grellas
http://www.ebglaw.com/shownewsletter.aspx?Show=13212#page=1

======
russell
To summarize, the answer is yes, if they are software developers and make a
salary of $455 or above per week, unless they do mostly debugging. The answer,
kiddies, is if you want overtime write buggy code.

